# Noob. Need advice/opinions regardind Midbass



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm considering insatlling USD D-2RT HLCD in a 2013 Audi Allroad. I would like to drive them with 100 watts at 8ohm. My sub is gonna be a Morel Ultimo 12 driven with 1000-1200 watts firing through the rear seat pass-through. I really need some advie/opinions from you guys concerning Midbass/Midrange drivers. I would like to intsall them in the kicks if possible. Which brand and models should I consider? I have considered 18 sound 6ND430, Dynaudio Esotec MW 162 and, if I can rob a bank, Focals Be 13 ws. Also, how many watts should I hit these things with? 300 or so? Any advice and/or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/137042-need-mid-bass-recommendations.html


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

very jealous of your car 

I have a 2002 allroad and love it, but the new ones are just amazing looking. I only wish they would import the diesel version.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, the diesel would be nice. In Europe they get, like, four engine options including a diesel and its the A6 platform!! I just hope I can stuff all this audio gear in it! I'm still trying to figure out my Mids.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Is the USA version on the A4 platform? The older one I have is on the A6 for that time.

its funny, I think it was road and track put the euro diesel allroad up against the M3. Allroad at it up. with that 6 speed trany and 550 ft/lbs of torque, just a monster.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

It's the A4 but with a Q5 track and it has an increased ground clearance. It's pretty slick. With the gear box and the turbo it drives like a V6!


----------

